# Tipos de watios



## Danielv (Oct 9, 2007)

Mucha gente me ha preguntado por el foro (mas que todo el privado) cual es la diferencia entre vatios rms y pmpo, o rms y x etc etc.

Bueno yo tenia esta guia por aki por el disco duro y se las dejo para que la tengan y la puedan disfrutar!  saludos a todos


----------



## thenot (Dic 22, 2008)

graciela pa saber cual es la diferencia!

Felices fiestas!


----------



## ivo flores (Mar 26, 2009)

gracias


----------



## juanma (Mar 27, 2009)

Por cuestiones de cortesia mas que nada (y no se si copyright), creo que seria correcto indicar la fuente:

PCPAudio - Potencia

Por cierto, lo hubieses anexado al post de Fogonazo sobre mediciones en amplificador:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20475.html

A modo de mantener un orden en los post.
Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 27, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto, lo hubieses anexado al post de Fogonazo sobre mediciones en amplificador:
> 
> A modo de mantener un orden en los post.


Si, pero fíjate en las fechas !


----------



## Cacho (Mar 27, 2009)

Gracias Juanma...

Estaba buscando ese post de Fogonazo, pero no lo encontraba.
Y lo de las fechas que te dice Yoangel es algo muy cierto. Este maldito Einstein que no nos dijo cómo cambiar el sentido del tiempo...

Saludos


----------



## juanma (Mar 27, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> Si, pero fíjate en las fechas !


Pero como, no viajan por el tiempo? Es buenisimo!  
En breve subo el esquema de la maquina del tiempo, 5 BC547 y un par de diodos y resistencias  

*09 Oct 2007* tiene casi 1 año y medio y el saludo de ivo lo "resucito" al post. Ni mire las fechas...

Por nada Cacho, el buscador del foro hace maravillas (siempre y cuando des con las palabras adecuadas)

Saludos!

Edit:


			
				Juanma dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto, lo hubieses anexado al post de Fogonazo sobre mediciones en amplificador:


Este post es mas viejo que el de Fogonazo, asi que Fogonazo, hubieses anexado tu post en este a modo de mantener el orden!   chiste


----------



## Cacho (Mar 27, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Por nada Cacho, el buscador del foro hace maravillas *(siempre y cuando des con las palabras adecuadas)*



Vos lo dijiste...
¡Eso era exactamente lo que no me acordaba!
Con el tiempo se me está cayendo la memoria junto con el pelo.

------------------------------
(Cuando te vas haciendo viejo)

Primero te olvidás de los nombres.
Después te olvidás de las caras.
Después te olvidás de subirte la bragueta.
Y finalmente te olvidás de bajártela.
George Burns, 1896-1996

Saludos


----------

